# Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen



## Teutonnen (9. September 2013)

*Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Info: Der Mod wurde heute im Steam-Diskussionsforum gepostet (Link) und seither ist das TW Center eindeutig seeehr langsam geworden 



Der Total War Center-User "Radious" hat am 6. September eine Reihe von ersten Mods für Rome 2 Total War veröffentlicht, die laut Patchnotes diverse Ungereimtheiten in der Kampagne sowie einige unbeliebte Features entfernen oder zumindest abschwächen sollen. 

Ein erstes Update ist laut TWcenter am 08.09.2013 erfolgt und der Mod soll nach Aussage von "Radious" fortlaufend erweitert werden.


Download des kompletten Mod-Packs:
http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?618817-Radious-Total-War-Mod-%28Updated-8-9-2013

Die einzelnen Mods sind bei den entsprechenden Patchnotes verlinkt.



Patchnotes:



Radious Campaign Features Mod:

Armee-Limit abhängig vom Ruhm [der jeweiligen Fraktion] auf 6, 12, 20, 30 und 40 angehoben
Flotten-Limit abh. vom Ruhm auf 4, 8, 10, 14 und 18 angehoben

-> Man kann nun mehr Armeen aufbauen - abhängig davon, wieviele Generäle man hat.


Die Provinz-Boni (Erlasse) werden leicht gebufft.

Die diplomatischen Verhältnisse wurden etwas abgeändert:
Vorher: Sehr Freundlich (85), Freundlich (45), Unfreundlich (-45), Feindlich (-85)
Nachher: Sehr Freundlich (60), Freundlich (30), Unfreundlich (60), Feindlich (-100)


Ausserdem wurde das kontrollierte Areal für Schiffe (auf der Kampagnenkarte) um 20% erhöht und Einheiten lösen sich nun schon bei 15% Stärke auf (vorher: 5%) - das entspricht 24/160 Mann (vorher: 6/160).
Der Armeeunterhalt wurde generell um etwa einen Drittel verringert und alle Einheiten können nun unbegrenzt oft rekrutiert werden.

Generäle erhalten nun ab Level 2 nicht mehr einen, sondern zwei Skillpunkte pro Levelaufstieg.


Quelle: http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?618525-Radious-Campaign-Features-Mod



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Radious Battle Mod

-Die Moraleffekte wurden abgeschwächt (damit Einheiten, die noch bei 60% sind, nicht plötzlich fliehen). Nun sollten die Einheiten bis zu etwa 70% Verlusten im Gefecht bleiben - Normale Einheiten bis noch ungefähr 35-50 Mann übrig sind und Elite-Einheiten bis zu 25-35 Mann.

-Der Radius der Generals-Aura wurde von 75 auf 100 erhöht.

-Die Geschwindigkeit der Einheiten im gefecht wurde um etwa einen Drittel verringert und die Einteilung in leichte oder schwere Truppen wurde stärker differenziert.

-Leichte Einheiten bekommen etwas mehr Soldaten.

-Flaggentimer werden verdoppelt, man braucht also doppelt so lange, um eine Flagge einzunehmen.

-Reichweite der Bogenschützen erhöht (Regulär 135m, Langbogen 145m, Türme 135m und grosse Langbögen 160m)

-Reichweite der Speerwerfer (z.B. Velites) von 80m auf 70m verringert und den Schaden von 9 auf 8 reduziert.

-Reichweite der Schleudern von 150m auf 130m reduziert.

-Transportschiffe haben eine um 30-35% verringerte Masse und 25% weniger HP

-Generell wurde Nahkampf um 15% abgeschwächt und Rüstung um 15% gebufft (längere Kämpfe)

-Generelle Anpassung der Einheitenstats für verbesserte Balance

-Erfahrungs-Chevrons geben nun +1 Nahkampf, +2 Verteidigungsfähigkeit und +2 Moral

-Verscheidene Schild- und Rüstungsboni überarbeitet

-Speerträger-Einheiten angepasst (8 statt 12 Reihen und etwas mehr Abstand zwischen den Soldaten)

Quelle: http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?618513-Radious-Battle-Mod



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Radious Economy and Research Mod

-Nahrungsverbrauch von fortschrittlichen Gebäuden leicht reduziert

-Unzufriedenheit von fortschrittlichen Gebäuden leicht reduziert

-Einkommen von allen Gebäuden erhöht

-Steuern etwas angepasst (etwas weniger Abzug beim Bevölkerungswachstum, dafür etwas mehr Unzufriedenheit - tiefe Steuern fördern nun das Bevölkerungswachstum)

-Forschungsraten werden erhöht

-Forschungsziele für Nahkampf-Fähigkeiten um 30% reduziert

Forschungsziele for Verteidigungs-Fähigkeiten um 20% erhöht


Quelle: http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?618663-Radious-Buildings-Mod




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Radious AI Mod

-Die AI rekrutiert nun weniger Fernkämpfer und dafür mehr Nahkampfeinheiten

-Auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden bekommt die AI einige geringfügige, allgemeine Boni [z.B. weniger Unterhaltskosten für Einheiten]

-Rekrutierungsslots um 1 erhöht [man kann nun pro Runde eine Einheit mehr ausbilden]

-Die AI:
-geht nun stärker auf "Militär"
-gibt mehr Geld für Armeen und Aufbau aus
-Baut bevorzugt Militärgebäude, wenn sie im Krieg ist
-Gibt weniger Geld für Agenten und Spione aus und mehr für ihr Militär


Quelle: http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?619396-Radious-AI-Mod&p=13221084#post13221084



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Radious Graphics Mod

-Staubwolken in Gefechten entfernt

-Beim Kriegsnebel wurden die "Wolken" entfernt [soll angeblich die Performance etwas verbessern]

-Leuchteffekte bei der Auswahl von Generälen oder Städten entfernt

-Leuchtender Kreis um Armeen oder Flotten im Gewaltmarsch entfernt


Quelle: http://www.twcenter.net/forums/showthread.php?619396-Radious-AI-Mod&p=13221084#post13221084


----------



## hanfi104 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Ich war zwar noch nicht so viel auf der Kampagnenkarte unterwegs, wegen den langen Rundenzeiten aber die Veränderungen klingen alle gut durchdacht. Ich hoffe das CA da einiges übernimmt^^


----------



## Schinken (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Schön dass schon die ersten Mods da sind. Leider nix für mich dabei, ausser vielleicht die Campaign Features Mod wegen der Diplomatie. Ansonsten find ich das Balancin durchaus gelungen im Original. Das Layout der Bedienelemente ist unübersichtlich und die Symbole nicht Aussagekräftig, das sollte mal geändert werden.


----------



## Teutonnen (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Das Spiel ist doch noch nicht einmal ne Woche raus O_o
Da kommen schon noch Mods (hoffe ich... Das Rome 1 HUD wäre schön)


----------



## Fexzz (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Krasses Modpack, klingt richtig geil. Danke dafür. Hast du zufällig noch diverse Mirrors für den Download? Ich komm nicht auf die Seite :/

Aber schön zu sehen, dass das Spiel so modbar ist. Da kommen noch einige geile Dinge auf uns zu !

Edit: wie funktioniert das mit der "Installation?" Ich hab die .pack Datei ins Data verzeichnis gepackt...aber es wird ja nix überschrieben oder so. Woher weiß das Spiel denn jetzt dass es die Werte aus der Datei nehmen soll?


----------



## derGronf (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich hab die .pack Datei ins Data verzeichnis gepackt...aber es wird ja nix überschrieben oder so. Woher weiß das Spiel denn jetzt dass es die Werte aus der Datei nehmen soll?



Hallo Fexzz,
da die einfach der Reihe nach abgearbeitet werden, erkennt das Spiel, das da was neues ist.  Und alte Stats werden dann durch die neuen überschrieben.

derGronf


----------



## Fexzz (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*



derGronf schrieb:


> Hallo Fexzz,
> da die einfach der Reihe nach abgearbeitet werden, erkennt das Spiel, das da was neues ist.  Und alte Stats werden dann durch die neuen überschrieben.
> 
> derGronf


 
Hey! Gut zu wissen, danke für die Antwort. Hab grad eine neue Kampagne angefangen und die Moral der Einheiten ist defintiv vieeeel höher. Richtig gei.

Edit: Oh gott, ich spiel nun gegen schwerere Kampf-AI und die hat mich sogar flankiert!!! :'D


----------



## Teutonnen (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Habe die Links gerade noch einmal durchprobiert - sie gehen definitiv.

Ansonsten - wenn wer Dropbox oder sowas hat und sich zur Verfügung stellen möchte - ich habe die Files alle runtergeladen. 




Fexzz schrieb:


> Edit: Oh gott, ich spiel nun gegen schwerere Kampf-AI und die hat mich sogar flankiert!!! :'D



OMG WTF BBQ!!!

Naja egal, solange es funktioniert.


----------



## Shiny49 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Tendentiell sieht mir der Mod auchnicht so gut gebalanced aus. Bei den meisten Mods wird das Game ja noch einfacher gemacht.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Ja, darum hab ich sie auch einzeln verlinkt 

Schwerer wird das Spiel eigentlich nur durch den AI Mod (AI Buffs + mehr Nahkampfeinheiten + stärkerer Fokus auf Militär), aber es isttrotzdem viel zu einfach.


----------



## crankrider (13. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Ist schonmal schön zu sehen, 
das die TW-Community schon wieder so flott einen Mod gebastelt hat 

Einige gute Sachen bringt es mit, jetzt bleibt es nur noch an CA, ein paar gute Patches in den nächsten Wochen rauszuhauen,
besonders für die Performence


----------



## loriums (29. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Moins zusammen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen warum bei mir nur die Grafik Mod + AI mod funzen? So bald ich die anderen Mods Kopiere komme ich net mehr über den Startbildshirm hinaus? Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## crankrider (29. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Einige Mod´s vertragen sich untereinander nicht 
Habe bei mir mittlerweile 14 Mod´s installiert und musste schon 3 davon deaktivieren,
da sie sich zum Beispiel mit der All Faction-Mod nicht vertragen haben. 

Wie hast du sie aktiviert ? über den Mod Manager ?

Den so könntest Du sie einzeln deaktivieren und gucken, an welchen es liegt.
Und immer schön auf die Patch-Versionen achten, einige Mod´s sind für ältere Versionen oder auch neuere nicht gemacht 

Gruß,
crank


----------



## loriums (29. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Grüße.

Problem hatt sich mehr oder minder von allein gelößt^^ Hatte durch,s stöbern iwo gelesen das man gegebenenfalls den beta Patch inst soll. Und siehe da nun funz alles.

Dennoch meine Frage......14 Mods!!!!! Unter anderem "all Faction,s" ??? Es sei mir verziehen wenn ich mal wieder falsch liege aber durch eine Mod lassen sich doch sicher net weiter Fraktionen frei schalten. Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen das weiter Fraktionen durch DLC,s nachgeschoben werden. Aber wenn es dennoch geht....So bitte ich dich.......Wie....wie bekomm ich die? )


----------



## crankrider (29. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*



loriums schrieb:


> Grüße.
> 
> Problem hatt sich mehr oder minder von allein gelößt^^ Hatte durch,s stöbern iwo gelesen das man gegebenenfalls den beta Patch inst soll. Und siehe da nun funz alles.



Ja, die Patches sind immer wichtig, ansonsten kann es wie bei Dir zu Störungen oder Spielabbrüchen kommen.



loriums schrieb:


> Dennoch meine Frage......14 Mods!!!!! Unter anderem "all Faction,s" ??? Es sei mir verziehen wenn ich mal wieder falsch liege aber durch eine Mod lassen sich doch sicher net weiter Fraktionen frei schalten. Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen das weiter Fraktionen durch DLC,s nachgeschoben werden. Aber wenn es dennoch geht....So bitte ich dich.......Wie....wie bekomm ich die? )



Kannst Dir diesen Mod angucken. Radious updatet es auch regelmässig,
so das immer wieder neue Fraktionen hinzukommen 

[Released] Playable Factions and Custom Battle (Updated 23.9.2013)

Du musst Dich dort aber registrieren, um Zugang zu den Downloads zu erhalten.

Läuft wie gesagt recht rund, aber einige Mod´s sind damit noch nicht kompitabel.


----------



## loriums (29. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Sauber....werd ich mir sofort mal anschauen.
Naja das mir dem Patches is bei mir so ne Sache. Hab bis Dato immer vermeiden können Steam zu nutzen und nu muß ich es halt das ist Neuland "ungewolltes neuland"^^

Eine kleine andere Frage noch...demnach gehe ich davon aus das die Fraktionen schon im Spiel intigriert sind und mehr oder minder durch den Mod freigeschaltet werden? oder sind es eigens greierte Fraktionen?


----------



## crankrider (29. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Kann ich verstehen,
aber damit das Spiel "sauber" läuft, was es ja leider noch lange nicht tut, solltest du es regelmässig patchen
und dies geht über Steam ja einfach, solange das sch..ß Programm auch den Patch lädt 

Ja, die Fraktionen sind ja von Anfang an dabei, das siehst du ja, wenn Du eine Runde beendest.
Dann geht er ja die 170 Fraktionen durch  und diese musste der Modder "nur" spielbar machen.


----------



## loriums (29. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Klasse.....ich dank dir mal ganz lieb und werd mich mal durch die ersten "neuen" Fraktionen fuseln^^


----------



## crankrider (29. September 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Freut mich,
das ich Dir helfen konnte.

Falls Du noch Fragen haben solltest, immer her damit und vergiss nicht immer Backup´s der Dateien
zu machen, die Du veränderst  sicher ist sicher

Gruß,
crank


----------



## Schinken (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Heyho, ich hab nen Problem, die Pack Dateien kommen doch einfach in den Data Ordner oder? Egal welche Mod ich ,,installiere'' oder welche zusammen oder in welcher Reihenfolge, es verändert sich nichts. Ich hab vorhin was von nem Mod Manager gelesen, wo gibts den? Kann es sein dass die Mods sich nicht mit Win8 vertragen?


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

ja, im Data-Ordner hast du viele Dateien mit der Endung .pack - da kannst du sie einfach reinkopieren und gut ist.


----------



## crankrider (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Hey Schinken,

ist Deine TW: Rome II Version aktuell ? Den darauf solltest Du achten.
Was für ein Biuld wird Dir im Hauptbildschirm oben rechts angezeigt P

Nein, mit Win 8 hat es nichts zu tun, die Mod´s laufen unter 8 ohne Probelme.
Den Manager sollte man schon haben, aber es gibt auch einige Mod´s die laufen ohne ihn und irg. Einträge 

Hier ein Link zum DL des Manager´s.

Hier nochmal einige aufgeführt, mit deutscher Beschreibung 

Gruß,
crank


----------



## Schinken (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Hm, ok, leider läuft ne Menge User-Content nich ordentlich auf Win8, deswegen frag ich. Aber das is ja schonmal gut zu wissen .

Sollte aktuell sein, bin auf dem Beta-Patch Kanal. Im Hauptbildschirm steht Vwersion 1.3.0 und Build 7319.459115. Ok, den Mod-Manager hab ich jetzt auch, danke dafür, aber sehr intuitiv ist der ja jetzt nicht und die Readme ist auch nicht hilfreich. Wie benutz ich den jetzt? Ich seh nichmal ne Funktion um die Mods zu öffnen...

Edit: Also ich seh grad die Battle und die Campaign Mod, die ich in den DATA Ordner kopiert hab, werden unter Movie Packs angezeigt wenn ich ,,Show all pack types'' an habe. Aber aktivieren oder verschieben kann ich trotzdem nichts... Gibts nich einfach ne kurze Anleitung, ne ordentliche Readme halt, zu dem Ding?


----------



## crankrider (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*



Schinken schrieb:


> Hm, ok, leider läuft ne Menge User-Content nich ordentlich auf Win8, deswegen frag ich. Aber das is ja schonmal gut zu wissen .


 
Ja das ist wohl wahr, aber nutze selbst Win8 64bit sowie ein Teil der mir bekannten TW-Community auch,
also sollte das schonmal kein Problem darstellen 



Schinken schrieb:


> Sollte aktuell sein, bin auf dem Beta-Patch Kanal. Im Hauptbildschirm steht Vwersion 1.3.0 und Build 7319.459115. Ok, den Mod-Manager hab ich jetzt auch, danke dafür, aber sehr intuitiv ist der ja jetzt nicht und die Readme ist auch nicht hilfreich. Wie benutz ich den jetzt? Ich seh nichmal ne Funktion um die Mods zu öffnen...



Am besten Du kopierst Dir den Mod Manager ins TW:Rome II-Spielverzeichnis (da in Steam)
Beim ersten öffnen, fragt er Dich nach dem Rome-Ordner, den manuell findet er ihn in den
selltesten Fällen. Einfach navigieren und schon scannt er kurz durch. Bei mir ist es z.B. so,
da er nicht alle Mods/Packs erkennt, aber dies ist nicht weiter schlimm.

Sie laufen auch, wenn Du sie nicht über den Manager aktiviert hast (nicht alle, aber viele  )



Schinken schrieb:


> Edit: Also ich seh grad die Battle und die Campaign Mod, die ich in den DATA Ordner kopiert hab, werden unter Movie Packs angezeigt wenn ich ,,Show all pack types'' an habe. Aber aktivieren oder verschieben kann ich trotzdem nichts... Gibts nich einfach ne kurze Anleitung, ne ordentliche Readme halt, zu dem Ding?


 
Da hast Du nichts falsch gemacht, der Manager ist halt ein bissle blöde,
aber solang er sie dort schonmal auflistet, ist es gut und sie sollten inGame sein (funktionieren)

Eine Anleitung habe ich noch nicht gesehen, da sich das Proggi eigentlich von sich aus erklärt,
obwohl es in einige fälle Probleme gibt, das Problem liegt aber auch daran, das der Modder den
Manager von Empire nutzt und nur dürftig für Rome II geändert hat.

Gruß,
crank


----------



## Schinken (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Navigieren musste ich nicht, er zeigt mir eig gleich alles an. Aber aktivieren? Ich kann in dem Manager garnichts ändern, wo soll ich da was aktivieren? Wenn ich die Mods doch trotzdem selbst einkopieren muss, erschließt sich mir auch der Sinn nicht ganz. Und nein, leider laufen die Mods eben nich... 
Ich hab grad ein wenig dazu gelesen (bin bei Steam ein Neuling^^) und ja, die Beta patches soll man ja wohl manuell installieren indem man in der Bibliothek aufs Spiel rechtsklickt und dann auf den Reiter ,,Betas geht'' usw. Nur hab ich diesen Reiter nicht. Und anscheinend ist nirgendwo ersichtlich ob die Patches installiert sind. Aaah, ich hasse Steam, früher konnte ich mir den Patch einfach selber laden und dann war gut...


----------



## crankrider (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Also,
normalerweise, müsste er Dir wenn das Häckchen bei "Show me all types" nicht gesetzt ist, die Mods/Packs anzeigen.
Da er sie Dir nur anzeigt, wenn du dort ein Häckchen setzt, bedeutet es schonmal, das er sie nicht erkennt 

Da Du aber meiner Kenntniss nach den aktuellsten Stand des Games hast 1.3.0 und Build 7319.459115,
musst Du nichts mehr patchen, oder ?

Kann Dir auch nicht genau sagen, wie es geht, da ich mir die Patches anders eingebunden habe,
da es mich anfangs genervt hatte, das Steam mit Ihrem Server nicht hinterher kam und man
öffter Abbrüche hatte oder sich die Patches garnicht ziehen ließen 

Versuche einfach mal die Mod´s die ich auf Seite 2 gepostet habe zu ziehen und zu "installieren"
also den all faction Mod, für alle Fraktionen.

Der läuft auch ohne den Mod Manager, sollte er bei Dir problemloß laufen, wissen wir schonmal
das es bei Dir nicht am Game/Version liegt, sondern am Mod Manager 

Was sagst Du dazu *Teutonnen* ?


----------



## Schinken (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Ich denke eig auch das 1.3.0 auf den 3. Patch hinweist.
Ok, wenn ichs richtig gemacht hab (all_factions_playable.zip runterladen, entpacken, in Data Ordner? Sorry, ich kann nicht so toll English und da stand dann doch etwas mehr als nur ne kurzbeschreibuzng und es gab 3 Sachen zum runterladen) müsstes hinhauen. Witzigerweise zeigt mir der ModManager jetzt alles mögliche an (ohne häkchen irgendwo) unter anderem auch die (jetzt) 3 Mods. Und sound, movies models usw. Is das Normal? So oder so, egal was ich, einzeln oder zusammen, aktiviere, ändert nix...

EDIT: Oh, warte, wo sollten jetzt alle Fraktionen spielbar sein? In der Kampagne oder im Benutzerdefinierten Gefecht?


----------



## PolsKa (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Kampagne


----------



## Schinken (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Hmm, inna Kampagne bewegt sich nix, aber im Benutzerdefinierten Gefecht hab ich alle Fraktionen wenn ich die Mod im Manager aktiviere. Die andern Mods laufen aber anscheinend immernoch nich, jedenfalls sollte die eine Wirkung ja sein dass man in der Kampagne weiter rauszoomen kann, und das geht schonmal nicht. Hab auch alle möglichen Reihenfolgen und Kombinationen beim aktivieren der Mods versucht... Es is zum Heulen...


----------



## crankrider (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Sorry für die verspätete Nachricht, war bis eben noch im Büro.

Um alle Fraktionen spielen zu können, musst du das all_faction.pack in den Datenordner packen,
wie mit allen anderen Pack´s auch. Die andere Datei startpos.esf, kommt in den Ordner ...Rome/data/campaings/main_rome

Die originale am besten vorher sichern 

Dann müsstest du sobald du auf Neue Kampagne gehst, "alle" Fraktionen zur Auswahl haben.

Warum die anderen nicht gehen, verstehe ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, da wir einiges versucht haben 
Für den all_faction_Mod brauchst du den Mod Manager aber nicht, da ist es egal, ob du diesen Mod aktivieren kannst oder nicht.

Was du noch versuchen könntest, einfach mal googeln, von wegen einbinden ohne Mod Manager, das geht,
den man trägt einfach die Pack-namen dann in eine Datei ein, ich weis leider nicht mehr welche Datei es war.

Gruß,
crank


----------



## Schinken (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Aaah Danke^^, kein Problem, nimmst dir auch so genug Zeit, genau sowas in der Art hab ich irgendwie die ganze Zeit erwartet, weil die Namen der ,,neuen'' Pack-Dateien ja dem Spiel völlig unbekannt sind, woher sollte es wissen was da zu laden ist? Und genau dafür will ich ja im Prinzip nen Mod-Manager. Die Dateien selbst austauschen und/oder verändern, naja, das kann ich eben selbst .

Ok, ich versuchs nochmal mit der startpos.esf.

Komisch ist trotzdem, dass ich die Fractionen in den benutzerdefinierten Gefechten ja habe, WENN ich die all_faction.pack aktiviere oO.

EDIT: Gut, der all_factions Mod geht endlich 
Beim Rest alles beim alten, aber jetz wo der Manager einigermaßen geht sollte ich das hinkriegen.
Nur eine Frage noch, Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen startpos.esf und brauch ich einfach eine davon für alle (die meisten) Mods oder für (fast) jede Mod eine eigene?


----------



## crankrider (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Rome II Total War: Erster Community Mod veröffentlicht - Diverse Kampagnen-Tweaks versprochen*

Freut mich, das der All_Faction jetzt geht.

Wofür die einzelnen da sind, weis ich nicht genau, habe einfach den ersten genommen und gut war es 
Am Anfang war es so, damit du alle "117" Fraktionen hatest, musstest du die verscheidenen .esf hereinkopieren.

Aber das hat sich seit dem letztem Patch erübrigt, von daher sind die anderen mittlerweile nutzloß (glaub  ich)

Nein, andere Packs/Mods, brauchen diese startpos.esf nicht, sie legt eigentlich nur die Kamganen-Daten fest und hat nichts mit
den Packs & Mods zu tun 

Gruß,
crank


----------

